# Victorian costume ideas - Help please :)



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Something like this would come to mind.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

It really depends on how you want you want your overall look to be for the Victorian period. If you wanted something more unusual you could go for the more steampunk style, which is basically historical fashion but features accessories from industrial age like steam-powered machinery, goggles, cogs etc. The costumes tend to be shades of brown and cream, and you usually feature leather.








You could also go for a more gothic style, which tends to be in the darker, richer colours, reds, purples etc and more dramatic, with heavy fabrics like velvet, brocades and silks.









Or stick with the more traditional Victorian style, which would be the top hat and tails for him, and long corseted dress for you which are in a array of colors. You could co-ordinate your outfits or go in completely different colors


----------

